# RERA Complaint Procedure



## comicsonic

Hi,

Has anyone pursued a successful complaint with RERA and could give me some advice on the procedure and costs.

The situation is as follows:

The apartment I was in was sold and I was given 3 months notice to move out as the agent informed me the new landlord was moving his father in .

I subsequently found out I was entitled to 12 months notice and that the notice needed to be formally submitted with registered post. This was never done.

I moved out into a new apartment but have still not received my security deposit back. The new landlord didn't call and the agent disappeared.

I went to the old apartment the other day and found they had re-let the apartment to new tenants.

I have a copy of the vacation notice I was asked to sign, although I cannot find the signed copy. I do however have the e-mails from the agent. 
The tenancy contract for my old place was never registered with RERA.

I know I have a case but do not have signed letters unfortunately (I know, error on my part)

So to summarise,

I'm owed my deposit back (or at least most of it - there was some damage to the 
cooker surface)

I was asked to move out under false pretences and the new landlord didn't submit the appropriate evidence.

The landlord illegally re-let the premises.

I incurred costs associated with having to move - DEWA, Du, moving company etc.

I do now have the landlords phone number from the new tenants so can pursue the missing deposit however I understand I may be entitled to up to 1 year rent in compensation.

I'd be grateful for any advice.

Thanks.


----------



## Bigjimbo

comicsonic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone pursued a successful complaint with RERA and could give me some advice on the procedure and costs.
> 
> The situation is as follows:
> 
> The apartment I was in was sold and I was given 3 months notice to move out as the agent informed me the new landlord was moving his father in .
> 
> I subsequently found out I was entitled to 12 months notice and that the notice needed to be formally submitted with registered post. This was never done.
> 
> I moved out into a new apartment but have still not received my security deposit back. The new landlord didn't call and the agent disappeared.
> 
> I went to the old apartment the other day and found they had re-let the apartment to new tenants.
> 
> I have a copy of the vacation notice I was asked to sign, although I cannot find the signed copy. I do however have the e-mails from the agent.
> The tenancy contract for my old place was never registered with RERA.
> 
> I know I have a case but do not have signed letters unfortunately (I know, error on my part)
> 
> So to summarise,
> 
> I'm owed my deposit back (or at least most of it - there was some damage to the
> cooker surface)
> 
> I was asked to move out under false pretences and the new landlord didn't submit the appropriate evidence.
> 
> The landlord illegally re-let the premises.
> 
> I incurred costs associated with having to move - DEWA, Du, moving company etc.
> 
> I do now have the landlords phone number from the new tenants so can pursue the missing deposit however I understand I may be entitled to up to 1 year rent in compensation.
> 
> I'd be grateful for any advice.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm not a legal expert, however I have just passed my RERA phase two exam to practice in real estate again... I believe that as your old contract was not registered at RERA they won't entertain any complaints about it. Check as I may be wrong but i think thats the law. Good luck.


----------



## meseta

*contract renewal -*

Hi all,
Just coming to the end of the first year of a rental contract in Mirdif.
Contract renewal date 15 nov, nothing from landlord until 29 sep, letter from guy who is not rera registered asking for an increase in rent from 120k to 130k. 

Two things, its within the 90 days, so can I be asked for this increase ?
His company, on the letter head deals in pipes and cables, an has no rera registration, so I should not deal with him, right ?

I emailed him twice and told him I am ok to pay the 120 but not the 130, no answer.
I phoned him and he insisted that he can demand the increase.
with the expiry of the contract only a month away, I am becoming concerned as i dont want to end up on the street or having to move !

Any advice, experiences or info for me ?

Thank you,
Meseta


----------



## MAW0504

Bigjimbo said:


> I'm not a legal expert, however I have just passed my RERA phase two exam to practice in real estate again... I believe that as your old contract was not registered at RERA they won't entertain any complaints about it. Check as I may be wrong but i think thats the law. Good luck.


Bigjimbo is correct - if the tenancy was not registered with Ejaari then RERA won't acknowledge it - although you are correct about what you would have been entitled to due to the landlord's behaviour.


----------



## MAW0504

meseta said:


> Hi all,
> Just coming to the end of the first year of a rental contract in Mirdif.
> Contract renewal date 15 nov, nothing from landlord until 29 sep, letter from guy who is not rera registered asking for an increase in rent from 120k to 130k.
> 
> Two things, its within the 90 days, so can I be asked for this increase ?
> His company, on the letter head deals in pipes and cables, an has no rera registration, so I should not deal with him, right ?
> 
> I emailed him twice and told him I am ok to pay the 120 but not the 130, no answer.
> I phoned him and he insisted that he can demand the increase.
> with the expiry of the contract only a month away, I am becoming concerned as i dont want to end up on the street or having to move !
> 
> Any advice, experiences or info for me ?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Meseta


Have a read of this:

https://en-maktoob.news.yahoo.com/b...to-increase-your-rent-in-dubai-050006257.html

But in a nutshell, he can't increase the rent at all as he didn't give you 90 days notice that he intended to do so. You also won't end up homeless as he needs to give you an official year's notice to get you out. 

Speak to RERA if in any doubt - you will find that most of the rules are stacked in a tenant's favour.


----------



## meseta

Hi MAW0504,

many thanks for your help. I'll post details of how it all went when the dust settles,
Cheers. 
Meseta


----------



## K0sh

MAW0504 said:


> Have a read of this:
> 
> https://en-maktoob.news.yahoo.com/b...to-increase-your-rent-in-dubai-050006257.html
> 
> But in a nutshell, he can't increase the rent at all as he didn't give you 90 days notice that he intended to do so. You also won't end up homeless as he needs to give you an official year's notice to get you out.
> 
> Speak to RERA if in any doubt - you will find that most of the rules are stacked in a tenant's favour.


Also ask in what capacity this gentleman/company are representing the landlord.
If they are an agent, then they need a broker number etc and can be reported to RERA.
Also tell him that the procedures have not been followed.

Call the police if there is any confrontation.


----------



## liju101

My Real Estate Agent Refuses to give back my Security Deposit and It has been 3 months since I have left the Flat. He keeps saying that the Owner has not seen the flat.
Please could anyone tell me as to what legal actions can be taken against the agent!!


----------



## The Rascal

I'd turn up there with a few hefty built men.


----------



## Stevesolar

The Rascal said:


> I'd turn up there with a few hefty built men.


And all get arrested and deported!
This isn't Essex, you know!


----------



## The Rascal

Stevesolar said:


> And all get arrested and deported!
> This isn't Essex, you know!


Not at all Steve, but the company is extracting the urine, they will continue to do so. What's wrong with going there with a few mates for a conversation as to why?

I bet they'd pay up. No threats, nothing like that, they're just my mates....


----------



## Munawar1975

Dear All
I am land lord of one studio apartment in international city Dubai I have given 12 month notorized notice through registered email to tenant but he refused to vocate the apartment after the expiry of the period now I launch my complain to RENTAL DISPUTE COMMITITEE but it is decided against me and I am informed you cannot vocate this apartment I want to sell the apartment and I wrote the reason no I cannot understand what to do as I am only represented through POA in Dubai and I am not in Dubai please guide how to get vocate my apartment


----------



## w_man

I am not an expert but my understanding is that if you want to sell the apartment, you can give this valid reason in your notice to vacate through the notary, which you did.

BUT if the apartment doesn't sell when the 12 month notice is up then the reason you have provided is invalid. Meaning, you have had 1 year to sell the apartment and you were unable to do so. So you need to now resign the lease, give another 12 month notice to vacate and this time, SELL THE APARTMENT. 

Again - this was simply my understanding of how it's done but the subject is kind of tricky and not very clear as per the law so it's best to contact RERA directly and ask. Ideally, it's best to visit them but you can try to call them and see how far you get along.

Good luck


----------



## shaunfella

meseta said:


> Hi all,
> Just coming to the end of the first year of a rental contract in Mirdif.
> Contract renewal date 15 nov, nothing from landlord until 29 sep, letter from guy who is not rera registered asking for an increase in rent from 120k to 130k.
> 
> Two things, its within the 90 days, so can I be asked for this increase ?
> His company, on the letter head deals in pipes and cables, an has no rera registration, so I should not deal with him, right ?
> 
> I emailed him twice and told him I am ok to pay the 120 but not the 130, no answer.
> I phoned him and he insisted that he can demand the increase.
> with the expiry of the contract only a month away, I am becoming concerned as i dont want to end up on the street or having to move !
> 
> Any advice, experiences or info for me ?
> 
> Thank you,
> Meseta


Tell him you're not paying the increase as he did not provide 90 days notice to increase the amount. He does not have a leg to stand on. Tell him to go to RERA is he has an issue!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Patter

Hello
RERA Tenancy Disputes
Can anyone please recommend a good reasonably priced lawyer who is experienced and talented with RERA tenancy disputes?
Many thanks


----------

